# 20 Men That Ride Like 100.



## shilala

Twenty Men.
One Target.

March 12, 2008 is a date which will go down in infamy.

Check in, boys.


----------



## The Dakotan

The Dakotan, reporting for duty!! 

Someone is about to have the living @#$& knocked out of him or her. Who will it be? 

muwahhhhhhh!!!!!!!! 

Seriously, someone is bout to get hammered. How do I know? I'm part of the crew.


----------



## MithShrike

This is the Shrike. Let the evisceration commence.


----------



## 4thtry

20 guys and one target!!!

holy hell someone's gonna get it hard


----------



## SteveDMatt

:gn



:gn

:tu

I with you guys. Target in sights. Gonna be a real smackdown.


----------



## TripleF

Roger doger! Over and out. Loud and Clear. Message received............someone's in for it! :hn


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Ummmm.....Hello? I would just like to add that I am participating in this 20 men who ride like 100 thing. One question: Does this mean that we all ride like 5 men to split the job equally or can some of us ride like 2 and others ride like 8? 

Thank you for allowing me to participate in this momentous thing.

MCS


----------



## Puffin Fresh

Wow. Someone's in for a hurting.


----------



## Ron1YY

Let's make it easy


We have 20 of us that just love to :mn

We have now been given a target to :gn

Once they all land, that simian will be :hn

We will all be :ss afterwards :tu


Ron


BTW, I am so in on this !!!!!!


----------



## shilala

Major Captain Silly said:


> Ummmm.....Hello? I would just like to add that I am participating in this 20 men who ride like 100 thing. One question: Does this mean that we all ride like 5 men to split the job equally or can some of us ride like 2 and others ride like 8?
> 
> Thank you for allowing me to participate in this momentous thing.
> 
> MCS


Personally I was going to ride side saddle.
Shows I'm a lady of quality and distintion.


----------



## freakygar

I never get picked for the team, damn.

Must be a very deserving a$$ kicking!


All the best,
Al


----------



## jjirons69

I'm riding in the crow's nest and I can see the target from hear Captain Shiala! At your sounding, hard starboard and fire all 20 cannons!!!

We shall conquer these primatives!


----------



## aldukes

wow.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

aldukes said:


> wow.


You said it, buddy! Turn it upside down and you get mom!

MCS


----------



## The Dakotan

4thtry said:


> 20 guys and one target!! holy hell someone's gonna get it hard





fishforfree said:


> Roger doger! Over and out. Loud and Clear. Message received............someone's in for it! :hn





Sauer Grapes said:


> Wow. Someone's in for a hurting.


You aren't just akiddin! Someone will soon be in need of a new home. Thankfully, they'll be able to rebuild in cigars. :ss



Major Captain Silly said:


> You said it, buddy! Turn it upside down and you get mom!
> 
> MCS


LoL! That's what this poor soul will be doing ... crying for mom!


----------



## DBall

Major Captain Silly said:


> You said it, buddy! Turn it upside down and you get mom!
> 
> MCS


Turn her upside down and you get "wow"? :bn


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Barney is here, riding gunner....itchy, itchy..son of bi**y


----------



## freakygar

Remember what I said about this guy and this plane?

His handle was Skipper









His plane went by the name of Fast Company









Game over. You lose. 
Al


----------



## smokeyscotch

I'm your Huckleberry!! Mounted up and ready to ride. The O.K. Coral will look like a checker game compared to this. Target acquired and on schedule. It's gonna be great fun ridin' with you guys on this one.:ss

:gn:gn:gn -> ->->->->-> :hn


----------



## bobarian

"Ride Like 100"??? Doh! I thought you asked for 20 men who could "EAT" like 100. Now I got my head in the game, captain! Someone is gonna get a spanking!:tu


----------



## shilala

We're at 22 guys now, almost 23.
I figure that's perfectly appropriate being as there's not one single gorilla here that can work math where cigars are concerned.


----------



## Ron1YY

shilala said:


> We're at 22 guys now, almost 23.
> I figure that's perfectly appropriate being as there's not one single gorilla here that can work math where cigars are concerned.


Hey now!!!!!! I'm GREAT at Gorilla Math :r :tu

Ron


----------



## Seanohue

Reporting for duty


----------



## shilala

Ron1YY said:


> Hey now!!!!!! I'm GREAT at Gorilla Math :r :tu
> 
> Ron


Hehehehehehehe. That literally made me laugh out loud. 
Honest, I wasn't pointing any fingers.
But if the shoe fits...
:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch

Ron1YY said:


> Hey now!!!!!! I'm GREAT at Gorilla Math :r :tu
> 
> Ron


Me too! 1 + 1 = 10 :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

shilala said:


> Hehehehehehehe. That literally made me laugh out loud.
> Honest, I wasn't pointing any fingers.
> But if the shoe fits...
> :tu


I'm wearing them :r !!!!!

Let's Ride Brother!!!!!

Ron


----------



## shilala

Ron1YY said:


> I'm wearing them :r !!!!!
> 
> Let's Ride Brother!!!!!
> 
> Ron


:r :tu


----------



## LordOfWu

Man, the guys who're on this team have some serious firepower! This is going to be huge!!! Lord have mercy on the poor soul this thing is going to crush!!


----------



## dantzig

We are the JUGGERNAUT!


----------



## jonny0783

Ah this is going to be great I am now waiting on the info!!

Jon:ss


----------



## shilala

LordOfWu said:


> Man, the guys who're on this team have some serious firepower! This is going to be huge!!! Lord have mercy on the poor soul this thing is going to crush!!


Wanna play brother Wu?
I'm sure we can clear a space out for ya.
We're at 23 now with one on the fence. 
Here's the updated list for everyone...
shilala
Ron1YY 
The Dakotan
txdyna65 
Aladdin Sane
smokeyscotch
baglorious
TimButz2
bobarian
Major Captain Silly
smokin5
tedrodgerscpa
jjirons69
sailchaser
scubasteven9
MithShrike
SmokeyJoe
SteveDMatt
dantzig
seanohue
BarneyBandMan
ahc4353
jonny0783


----------



## LordOfWu

shilala said:


> Wanna play brother Wu?
> I'm sure we can clear a space out for ya.
> We're at 23 now with one on the fence.
> Here's the updated list for everyone...
> shilala
> Ron1YY
> The Dakotan
> txdyna65
> Aladdin Sane
> smokeyscotch
> baglorious
> TimButz2
> bobarian
> Major Captain Silly
> smokin5
> tedrodgerscpa
> jjirons69
> sailchaser
> scubasteven9
> MithShrike
> SmokeyJoe
> SteveDMatt
> dantzig
> seanohue
> BarneyBandMan
> ahc4353
> jonny0783


I'm in!

I gotta say, with that lineup, I'm feeling a bit like Rudy...put me in coach, I'll do my best!


----------



## St. Lou Stu

LET'S DO THIS!!
I just checked my PMs and I'm in!!



shilala said:


> Wanna play brother Wu?
> I'm sure we can clear a space out for ya.
> We're at 23 now with one on the fence.
> Here's the updated list for everyone...
> shilala
> Ron1YY
> The Dakotan
> txdyna65
> Aladdin Sane
> smokeyscotch
> baglorious
> TimButz2
> bobarian
> Major Captain Silly
> smokin5
> tedrodgerscpa
> jjirons69
> sailchaser
> scubasteven9
> MithShrike
> SmokeyJoe
> SteveDMatt
> dantzig
> seanohue
> BarneyBandMan
> ahc4353
> jonny0783
> LordOfWu
> St. Lou Stu


This is gonna be fun!


----------



## TripleF

This is gonna be Classic I tell ya....Classic :tu


----------



## aldukes

DBall said:


> Turn her upside down and you get "wow"? :bn


leave my mother out of this. Now im upset i want in- add me to the list.


----------



## tzaddi

In a situation like this the safest place to be in on the side of the "20". I want to join. Please PM me if my application is approved.


----------



## LordOfWu

tzaddi said:


> In a situation like this the safest place to be in on the side of the "20". I want to join. Please PM me if my application is approved.


That's a sweet poster!


----------



## baglorious

Don't you hate pants?


----------



## tzaddi

baglorious said:


> Don't you hate pants?


Only when I'm ridin' and chasing down my opponent,  it scares the bajeesus out of them.


----------



## 4thtry

this isn't going to ruin their front porch, this is going to make their house crumble......they can rebuild their home of cigars though.....or maybe make a cigar-adoor.

holy balls someone is seriously gonna drown in smokes.


----------



## txdyna65

I loaded up the missile silos today, fueling as we speak and will launch on the 12th :ss


----------



## TimButz2

The NY Fighter Bomber Squadron has been summoned. We have our orders, target has been aquired planes are being fuel and ordiance is being loaded. 

God help this poor soul after thi one...


----------



## hk3

Holy shit..... what the hell is going on in here? Is this some kind of death rally?


----------



## TripleF

hk3 said:


> Holy shit..... what the hell is going on in here? Is this some kind of death rally?


I really laughed out loud at that ......

:r :r :r :r :r

I'm still laughing...


----------



## hk3

fishforfree said:


> I really laughed out loud at that ......
> 
> :r :r :r :r :r
> 
> I'm still laughing...


It's some kinda war??? Everyone is blowing sh*t up! WTF!!!!!! RUN AND HIDE!


----------



## hk3

Can I join this madness? PM me the info.


----------



## jonny0783

This is going to be great I can not wait till this MASSIVE! DESTRUCTIVE! NUCLEAR! THING LANDS!!!

Jon:ss


----------



## SteveDMatt

I'm loaded and ready to fire awaiting the commanders orders.

I have a satellite missile heading out too. Shooting one missile, may as well shoot two.


----------



## hurricane6

I have been recruited!!! 6ixer reporting for duty, Sir!!!:tu


----------



## smokeyscotch

hk3 said:


> It's some kinda war??? Everyone is blowing sh*t up! WTF!!!!!! RUN AND HIDE!


We are many!! The target cannot hide! our archer's arrows shall blot out the sun!:gn:gn


----------



## shilala

smokeyscotch said:


> We are many!! The target cannot hide! our archer's arrows shall blot out the sun!:gn:gn


Then we shall fight in the shade.
w00t!!!

Oh yeah, we're up to 30 heads now.
Current Participants:
shilala
Ron1YY 
The Dakotan
txdyna65 
Aladdin Sane
smokeyscotch
baglorious
TimButz2
bobarian
Major Captain Silly
smokin5
tedrodgerscpa
jjirons69
sailchaser
scubasteven9
MithShrike
SmokeyJoe
SteveDMatt
dantzig
seanohue
BarneyBandMan
ahc4353
jonny0783
LordOfWu
St. Lou Stu
aldukes
Nabinger16
tzaddi
hk3
hurricane6


----------



## jonny0783

shilala said:


> Then we shall fight in the shade.
> w00t!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, we're up to 30 heads now.
> Current Participants:
> shilala
> Ron1YY
> The Dakotan
> txdyna65
> Aladdin Sane
> smokeyscotch
> baglorious
> TimButz2
> bobarian
> Major Captain Silly
> smokin5
> tedrodgerscpa
> jjirons69
> sailchaser
> scubasteven9
> MithShrike
> SmokeyJoe
> SteveDMatt
> dantzig
> seanohue
> BarneyBandMan
> ahc4353
> jonny0783
> LordOfWu
> St. Lou Stu
> aldukes
> Nabinger16
> tzaddi
> hk3
> hurricane6


Oh my GOD I have had the privilege of getting beat up by:
Nabinger16
hurricane6
Ron1YY 
And I am deathly afraid of these men! I dont want any of you 3 to think I forgot YOUR TIME WILL ALSO come!!
Jon:ss


----------



## tzaddi

shilala said:


> Then we shall fight in the shade.
> w00t!!!
> 
> Oh yeah, we're up to 30 heads now...


That means we will ride like 150.


----------



## Conch Republican

Got room for one more?? PM me - I like destruction!!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

tzaddi said:


> That means we will ride like 150.


Richard,

Thank you for doing the math! When we get into the bigger numbers, it's hard for me to cipher it all. I'm going to go ahead and ride like 5 myself unless somebody needs me to ride like more. I can probably ride like 15 or 20 if need be.

MCS


----------



## AuburnFan1980

wow...who pissed off who to cause this to happen?!?

Jason


----------



## jonny0783

Major Captain Silly said:


> Richard,
> 
> Thank you for doing the math! When we get into the bigger numbers, it's hard for me to cipher it all. I'm going to go ahead and ride like 5 myself unless somebody needs me to ride like more. I can probably ride like 15 or 20 if need be.
> 
> MCS


15 or 20 thats just INSANE!!!

Jon:ss


----------



## MithShrike

I'm riding like 3.5 or so all by my lonesome I'm thinking...

'Ware the Shrike!


----------



## Conch Republican

I just pooped a bit there...:BS


----------



## n3uka

This one is going to be interesting.

Are you all going to send an Aristocrat so they will be able to store the carnage?:hn


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Seanohue said:


> Reporting for duty


That picture deeply disturbs me.

Oh, and yeah, I'm checkin' in!!!


----------



## sailchaser

Man I visited Florida for a few days it's in the water 
JUST BOMB SOMEONE IT MAKES YOU HAPPY!!!:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn
GLAD TO BE ON THE RIGHT SIDE OF THIS ONE!!!!
GOING TO BE ONE SORRY SOUL
LOADED AND READY TO DELIVER!!!!!


----------



## tzaddi

Major Captain Silly said:


> Richard,
> 
> Thank you for doing the math! When we get into the bigger numbers, it's hard for me to cipher it all. I'm going to go ahead and ride like 5 myself unless somebody needs me to ride like more. I can probably ride like 15 or 20 if need be.
> 
> MCS


As previously noted by baglorious and as indicated in the battle accurate illustration I posted I won't be sporting pants which will make it appear like I am riding like, say 25 or so but in all actuality it will probably be more like 20.

Make no bones about it we will be riding!:tu

Once our blood gets up we will probably not want to stop at just hunting down one Gorilla, I suspect that the first focus of our "affection" will be posting carnage reports into June.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Reporting for duty... as for our target?

May God have mercy on his soul... and his mailman! :r


----------



## shilala

tzaddi said:


> As previously noted by baglorious and as indicated in the battle accurate illustration I posted I won't be sporting pants which will make it appear like I am riding like, say 25 or so but in all actuality it will probably be more like 20.
> 
> Make no bones about it we will be riding!:tu
> 
> Once our blood gets up we will probably not want to stop at just hunting down one Gorilla, I suspect that the first focus of our "affection" will be posting carnage reports into June.


This is big fun, ain't it? 
I'm not so sure about the pantless thing, but what the heck. :tu


----------



## sailchaser

THERE PUTTING EXTRA POSTMEN ON DUTY FOR THIS ONE THAT A FOR SURE!!!!:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## tzaddi

shilala said:


> This is big fun, ain't it?
> I'm not so sure about the pantless thing, but what the heck. :tu


Well, I will be wearing a loin cloth, sorry if I implied nudity.

Please refer to my earlier post (illustration) concerning attire.


----------



## shilala

tzaddi said:


> Well, I will be wearing a loin cloth, sorry if I implied nudity.
> 
> Please refer to my earlier post (illustration) concerning attire.


You're gonna be a Mexican in early Roman battlegarb?
That's way kinky.


----------



## smokeyscotch

SmokeyJoe said:


> Reporting for duty... as for our target?
> 
> May God have mercy on his soul... and his mailman! :r


Why Joe, I stand corrected. You're an oak. Good to have on our side buddy!

​


----------



## tzaddi

shilala said:


> You're gonna be a Mexican in early Roman battlegarb?
> That's way kinky.


Close...a Mexican Samuri, it will be a multi cultural event, an exercise in diversity if you will. I will not speak of this again... my riding will speak for itself.


----------



## shilala

tzaddi said:


> Close...a Mexican Samuri, it will be a multi cultural event, an exercise in diversity if you will. I will not speak of this again... my riding will speak for itself.


Woah. That's sick. :tu


----------



## Ron1YY

Ok, this has gone from a beatdown to Nuclear Warfare!!!!!!! I am making a special trip to my Humidor :tu Also known as Norad to switch to a showstopper!!!! Big Nukes have to come out for this event :mn :gn


Ron


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Ok, this has gone from a beatdown to Nuclear Warfare!!!!!!! I am making a special trip to my Humidor :tu Also known as Norad to switch to a showstopper!!!! Big Nukes have to come out for this event :mn :gn
> 
> Ron


:tpd: Yeah, I'm definitely going to take this one UP a notch. :ss

This poor soul has no idea what's about to hit him. The USPS will need a truck just for this!!!

One word--LEGENDARY!!!!!


----------



## SmokeyJoe

smokeyscotch said:


> Why Joe, I stand corrected. You're an oak. Good to have on our side buddy!
> 
> ​


An honor to ride with you, Sir! :ss


----------



## shilala

There should probably be a news crew handy when this thing lands.


----------



## smokin5

Ready to RIDE, Boss!!:cb










Ooohhh, & here comes Major Captain Silly bringing up the rear...










Hey, does anyone have a spare Aristocrat or similar-sized humi to send the poor target? Otherwise, he/she's gonna need a quick run to the coolerador store for sure!! 
And a pair of dark glasses from the intense blast.
:ss


----------



## Aladdin Sane

This whole thing is blowing up like crazy....:chk :chk

Can't wait to see the carnage :gn


----------



## DBall

shilala said:


> We're at 23 now with *one on the fence*.


I was the one on the fence, I will MAKE it work... I have to be a part of this beatdown.

Please shoot the details of this event to me. Thanks!


----------



## jonny0783

It is well past 30 now!!! Question?? Has this ever been done before???

Jon:ss


----------



## The Dakotan

smokin5 said:


> Hey, does anyone have a spare Aristocrat or similar-sized humi to send the poor target? Otherwise, he/she's gonna need a quick run to the coolerador store for sure!!
> And a pair of dark glasses from the intense blast.
> :ss


No kidding!!! I do wonder if this guy will be able to hold all these cigars. I think someone needs to send a cooler with it! :r:r But I'm not kidding.


----------



## Ron1YY

DBall said:


> I was the one on the fence, I will MAKE it work... I have to be a part of this beatdown.
> 
> Please shoot the details of this event to me. Thanks!


HOLY CRAP!!!! Dan is in this!!!!!! It just got a whole lot uglier!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## shilala

Dan makes 32.
shilala
Ron1YY	
The Dakotan
txdyna65 
Aladdin Sane
smokeyscotch
baglorious
TimButz2
bobarian
Major Captain Silly
smokin5
tedrodgerscpa
jjirons69
sailchaser
scubasteven9
MithShrike
SmokeyJoe
SteveDMatt
dantzig
seanohue
BarneyBandMan
ahc4353
jonny0783
LordOfWu
St. Lou Stu
aldukes
Nabinger16
tzaddi
hk3
hurricane6
Conch Republican
Dball


----------



## BigVito

:r hopefully I can get to my computer to see the out come. If I didn't have two bombs being assembled Id be all over this.


----------



## MithShrike

Aye aye Cap'n shiltard. Mithburglar understands. Cloaking technology activated.


----------



## DBall

Ron1YY said:


> HOLY CRAP!!!! Dan is in this!!!!!! It just got a whole lot uglier!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


Indeed... 

I'm gonna be meeting with ya this Saturday (from what Blueface said). Can't wait, man!


----------



## smokeyscotch

Saddled up and willing!










Wearing this when the time is right.










Get a good nights rest , Boys. i'll stand watch tonight.










Yes, that's really me. Yes, I'm loving every minute of this ride. Regulators! mount up!!:gn Yeeeeee Hawwwww!:gnUgh Ugh! Get some!!!!


----------



## Darrell

Count me in.


----------



## athomas2

Ummm call me a newbie..what r u all doing?


----------



## scoot

Someone's gonna need a new cooooooler...


----------



## MithShrike

athomas2 said:


> Ummm call me a newbie..what r u all doing?


We gonna send stuff to a member from the kindness of our hearts to inflict serious damage upon his porch.


----------



## scoot

MithShrike said:


> We gonna send stuff to a member from the kindness of our hearts to inflict serious damage upon his porch.


And upon the mailman. I'd hate to be the poor soul delivering all of this. :hn


----------



## shilala

Darrell said:


> Count me in.


Got ya, brother. PM's sent.


----------



## athomas2

Well that's a cool idea...have fun..


----------



## DBall

I truly believe this will be the biggest bomb EVER on CS (or anywhere for that matter). I can't even believe all the names on this list.


----------



## n3uka

Think they might need this?

COLEMAN 200 Qt. Cooler


----------



## CigarMonkel

umm... :BS:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS:BS its going out on the 12th? i'd hate to be the mail man for this one. he might need a small plane to deliver all those... if he was smart he would drop them and GTFO!


----------



## MithShrike

Yeah coordinated assault. Blammo!


----------



## dunng

Haven't seen this since the Legion days... :ss


----------



## DBall

n3uka said:


> Think they might need this?
> 
> COLEMAN 200 Qt. Cooler


no...he'll need a walk-in, I think. Seriously. :tu

Start planning a closet-a-dor, poor victim!

:r:r:r


----------



## My371

You're all bananas!!!

I love it!!! Can't wait to see the damage...Muaaahhh...http://www.mysmiley.net/freesmiley.php?smiley=evilgrin/evilgrin0041.gif..lol


----------



## shilala

Manpower update:
We've hit 35 men. 
Major Captain Silly should only have to ride like two men and a boy now.
shilala
Ron1YY	
The Dakotan
txdyna65 
Aladdin Sane
smokeyscotch
baglorious
TimButz2
bobarian
Major Captain Silly
smokin5
tedrodgerscpa
jjirons69
sailchaser
scubasteven9
MithShrike
SmokeyJoe
SteveDMatt
dantzig
seanohue
BarneyBandMan
ahc4353
jonny0783
LordOfWu
St. Lou Stu
aldukes
Nabinger16
tzaddi
hk3
hurricane6
Conch Republican
Dball
Darrell
Mr. Maduro
field
There's very little time left for folks to jump on this bus.
If anyone else would like to play, drop me a pm and I'll get the Mission Statement to you.


----------



## field

field reporting for duty sir!

*







*

Eagle 20 Fox 2!!:ss


----------



## DBall

shilala said:


> Ron1YY
> 
> The Dakotan
> 
> hurricane6
> 
> Mr. Maduro


These 4 may be the most dangerous on CS. That alone would terrify me... (hell, just one of them individually on a mission would strike fear into the hearts of anyone who's sane).

Add to that everyone else?!

Ouch


----------



## shilala

DBall said:


> These 4 may be the most dangerous on CS. That alone would terrify me... (hell, just one of them individually on a mission would strike fear into the hearts of anyone who's sane).
> 
> Add to that everyone else?!
> 
> Ouch


This is gonna be amazing. I shudder to think it.
BRRRRRRRRRRrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr.


----------



## Ron1YY

DBall said:


> These 4 may be the most dangerous on CS. That alone would terrify me... (hell, just one of them individually on a mission would strike fear into the hearts of anyone who's sane).
> 
> Add to that everyone else?!
> 
> Ouch


I don't think so :r There are way more dangerous people here than me. I remember a few years ago Joe hit someone and I about fell out when I saw the hits. Mindboggling to see.

Ron


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Probably just go to my desk-top for this job......


----------



## smokeyscotch

Locked and Loaded!!!










"Don't you worry ____, it will all be over soon." (Teddy KGB)


----------



## Munkey

Watch the Post Office notify S.W.A.T. about a suspected dealer and a raid results from this bombing. They really would blow the front door off. hahaha


----------



## Deucer

I'm in. This Bomb has gone


----------



## The Dakotan

Maybe this is all a big hoax! Maybe we are just acting like we're going on a massive hunt! 

Time to alleged countdown: less than 24 hours. 

I'm just glad I'm on Ron, Kenny, and Patrick's team. That's all I'm sayin.


----------



## DBall

The Dakotan said:


> I'm just glad I'm on Ron, Kenny, and Patrick's team. That's all I'm sayin.


Agreed... being on the other side of something this devastating would be extraordinarily dangerous.


----------



## LordOfWu

DBall said:


> These 4 may be the most dangerous on CS. That alone would terrify me... (hell, just one of them individually on a mission would strike fear into the hearts of anyone who's sane).
> 
> Add to that everyone else?!
> 
> Ouch


Says the man who sent someone a friggin' belt sander...

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## The Dakotan

LordOfWu said:


> Says the man who sent someone a friggin' belt sander...
> 
> :gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


Exactly!!! Dan is a force to be reckoned with!! Someone is in for some pain!!


----------



## DBall

The Dakotan said:


> Exactly!!! Dan is a force to be reckoned with!! Someone is in for some pain!!


Aww.... y'all are gonna make me blush... shucks. 

I just sent a little baby bomb.


----------



## CigarMonkel

so when is this thing kicking off?/when is it supposed to land? is everyone shipping to one person to send in a massive crate? or is he gonna have like 32 packages at his front door?


----------



## LordOfWu

CigarMonkel said:


> so when is this thing kicking off?/when is it supposed to land? is everyone shipping to one person to send in a massive crate? or is he gonna have like 32 packages at his front door?


I think the mystery and anticipation are the best part...

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## tzaddi

shilala said:


> One Target.
> 
> March 12, 2008 is a date which will go down in infamy.
> 
> Check in, boys.





CigarMonkel said:


> so when is this thing kicking off?/when is it supposed to land? is everyone shipping to one person to send in a massive crate? or is he gonna have like 32 packages at his front door?


Rapid fire, based on locale it will knock him down and just about when he is getting back up down he'll go again and this should go on for close to a week. 

It will be an utterly humbling experience... a life transforming event that he will tell his grandchildren about.


----------



## CigarMonkel

tzaddi said:


> Rapid fire, based on local it will knock him down and just about when he is getting back up down he'll go again and this should go on for close to a week.
> 
> It will be an utterly humbling experience... a life transforming event that he will tell his grandchildren about.


dear lord.... may this pour suckers soul rest in peace. i think everyone here should go buy a grave plot just to be on the safe side.


----------



## jjirons69

WHAT, this is real??? I thought we were all playing!!

Now, who are we bombing again??


----------



## TripleF

Well, as this list ads more and more militia, it won't be long to figure out who the target is.....looks like there is only a few members here at CS who aren't involved...LOL


Man, this is gonna be trouble. Really.


----------



## shilala

Deucer hopped on the bus.
That makes 36.


----------



## hurricane6

Someone have any spanish cedar??!!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

I was preparing my bomb-style package today and was hoping it doesn't get crushed under the refrigerator box that Ron1YY sends his bombs in!

MCS


----------



## shilala

fishforfree said:


> Well, as this list ads more and more militia, it won't be long to figure out who the target is.....looks like there is only a few members here at CS who aren't involved...LOL
> 
> Man, this is gonna be trouble. Really.


It's fun just watching guys hop on the pig pile.
I thought it'd be tough to get 20 guys together. 
Shows how little I know about this place.


----------



## shilala

hurricane6 said:


> Someone have any spanish cedar??!!


Which one ya think?


----------



## TimButz2

Final preparations are being made, jets are being fueld and loaded with ordiance as we speak.

View attachment 17489


View attachment 17490


View attachment 17491


Just awaiting orders to scamble, this poor bastage will never know what hit him...


----------



## vstrommark

I am so glad that I'm leaving the country soon :chk

go get 'em fellow LOTL! :tu


----------



## BigVito

vstrommark said:


> I am so glad that I'm leaving the country soon :chk
> 
> go get 'em fellow LOTL! :tu


where are you going?


----------



## smokeyscotch

If it keeps going, it will be 100 ride like 1000. Which is history in the making. :tu

All my timers have been sequenced and ready for lift off. :gn:gn


----------



## vstrommark

BigVito said:


> where are you going?


Fiji! Need to be closer to KM 

But I'm not really leaving for 3 weeks...


----------



## BigVito

vstrommark said:


> Fiji! Need to be closer to KM
> 
> But I'm not really leaving for 3 weeks...


could you delay the trip? ok I'm done hijacking :hn


----------



## shilala

smokeyscotch said:


> If it keeps going, it will be 100 ride like 1000. Which is history in the making. :tu
> 
> All my timers have been sequenced and ready for lift off. :gn:gn


I just started loading the cannon.
I almost forgot to jam any cigars in there.
Wouldn't be awful to get cigar bombed and all that was in the bomb was like a can of tuna fish and some jerky snuff?


----------



## BigVito

shilala said:


> I just started loading the cannon.
> I almost forgot to jam any cigars in there.
> Wouldn't be awful to get cigar bombed and all that was in the bomb was like a can of tuna fish and some jerky snuff?


:r:r send two out


----------



## Ron1YY

shilala said:


> I just started loading the cannon.
> I almost forgot to jam any cigars in there.
> Wouldn't be awful to get cigar bombed and all that was in the bomb was like a can of tuna fish and some jerky snuff?


:r I've done similar....Left half a bomb out once!!! Had to send a second shipment :r

Ron


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

fishforfree said:


> Well, as this list ads more and more militia, it won't be long to figure out who the target is.....looks like there is only a few members here at CS who aren't involved...LOL
> 
> Man, this is gonna be trouble. Really.


You can say THAT again!


----------



## The Dakotan

Locked and Loaded. Label Printed. Ready to drop at USPS in the AM. No DC will post. We don't want to give him a heads-up, after all! :r:r


----------



## shilala

The Dakotan said:


> Locked and Loaded. Label Printed. Ready to drop at USPS in the AM. No DC will post. We don't want to give him a heads-up, after all! :r:r


Yeah, Dakotan, good point. I put that in one of the updates but I don't know that everyone got the updates. I struggle with the PM thing.
Please gentlemen, NO DC's!!!
We don't want to give up our edge.

I was out burning a short story awhile ago and thought about how many cigars are going to land. It boggles my mind.
I can't wait to see the carnage. It's going to be totally insane.
If I was the guy getting hit, I'd get naked and roll around in the pile.
Feel fortunate you won't be seeing pics of that.


----------



## jjirons69

Talk about death to a newbie! :gn

I heard this brother (or SOTL) loves the spicy, fuller sticks; hard stuff. That's all I really have...so how convenient. This is like taking candy from a baby!

EDIT: I have my package ready - DC# 111buyanewlighter222


----------



## sailchaser

I warned my postman that I had a delivery pick up for him in the morning and he asked me who the target was and I told him BLA!BLA!BLA!BLA!BLA!BLA!BLA! and he just cracked up and told me he'll bring the Bomb cart to the house for pick up after I gave him the delivery confirmation of 
DC# BLA! BLA! BLA! BLA! BLA!
Oh the Fun I can have Bombing it makes me feel good :chk


----------



## massphatness

*Massphatness is proud to join this wrecking crew!*


----------



## shilala

massphatness said:


> *Massphatness is proud to join this wrecking crew!*


Welcome aboard, SuperVin!!!


----------



## massphatness

The USPS has provided the following DC:

Purple Red Tiger Ant Grape Melon Mustard


----------



## sailchaser

massphatness said:


> The USPS has provided the following DC:
> 
> Purple Red Tiger Ant Grape Melon Mustard


:r
CAN YOU BELIVE THE DC NUMBERS WERE GETTING FROM THE POST OFFICE THESE DAYS


----------



## SilverFox

Man oh man, I wouldn't even remotely want to be that guy. I keep my humi's full enough without help.

Are you all planning on sending him the quicky divorce kit as well, cuz my wife would kick my ass to the curb if that many Gars showed up.


----------



## BarneyBandMan

sailchaser said:


> :r
> CAN YOU BELIVE THE DC NUMBERS WERE GETTING FROM THE POST OFFICE THESE DAYS


DC numbers? I don't even know anyone in DC :chk


----------



## sailchaser

BarneyBandMan said:


> DC numbers? I don't even know anyone in DC :chk


DC=

DESTRUCTION
COMING 
IN NUMBERS


----------



## smokeyscotch

Packaged and ready. 

DC# OU812 M-R DUCKS M-R NOT DUCKS O-S-A-R-C-M WANGS


----------



## shilala

In my way of thinking she'd be pretty happy.
I don't think she'd believe where they came from until she checked all the credit cards, but what's there to bitch about?
Oh yeah, you said "wife". 



silverfox67 said:


> Man oh man, I wouldn't even remotely want to be that guy. I keep my humi's full enough without help.
> 
> Are you all planning on sending him the quicky divorce kit as well, cuz my wife would kick my ass to the curb if that many Gars showed up.


----------



## BarneyBandMan

smokeyscotch said:


> Packaged and ready.
> 
> DC# OU812 M-R DUCKS M-R NOT DUCKS O-S-A-R-C-M WANGS


Mine too
DC# M R PUPPIES M R NOT PUPPIES OSMR CMPN

We must use the same post office--

20 minutes till USPS thinks its Dec 23rd.


----------



## BigVito

I saw the plane take off.... you guys mean business


----------



## jjirons69

Someone in some Postal corporate office somewhere is going to see the same address in the system 30-some odd times over a 10 hour period. There's going to be a Chain Letter Alert (CLA) going out. They may also be rearranging schedules to make sure there is enough coverage in that part of the country. 

I figure smoking one every other day will take at least 2 years to destroy all the evidence! :r


----------



## Nabinger16

Oh this is going to be soooo sweet to watch! I'm thinking someone is going to be in tears!

Oh yeah.... DC# ^&()*#)_)@&%@&^*#($))^$


----------



## LasciviousXXX

This has become a very interesting thread to watch, can't wait to see the carnage.

Good job gents :tu


----------



## LordOfWu

Goes out on Wednesday

DC#: Yeah, wouldn't YOU like to know!


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

That reminds me... I need to stop by the P.O. box, too!

DC = sorry_man_but_the_rebuilding _should be_fun


----------



## MithShrike

The Shrike shall impale yet another victim on the Tree of Pain. Glorious sweet pain.

Prepare yourself!


----------



## Mr.Maduro

Locked and loaded.....

DC#


----------



## smokin5

Happy Wednesday everyone - 
Let the stampede begin!!:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Ready on the Left...Ready

Ready on the Right...Ready

All Ready on the Firing Line!!!!

Commence Firing!!!!!

:gn :gn :gn :gn :gn


DC# Boom Shac a Laca


Ron


----------



## shilala

It's launch day, Gentlemen.
Fire at will!!!


----------



## Major Captain Silly

shilala said:


> It's launch day, Gentlemen.
> Fire at will!!!


Mine is in the bomb launching thing right now. Here's a picture of Peter Lorre:










MCS


----------



## shilala

Bombs away!!!


----------



## sailchaser

The Bombs
Comith by Land ,Sea and Air 
So:

BEWARE!!!!!!!


----------



## BostonMark

(popcorn)


----------



## ir13

BostonMark said:


> (popcorn)


:tpd:


----------



## Bax

Can I get in line now to be in on the next one?

I hope everyone has High speed internet to open all the pic's that'll be up soon. Could this be a record bomb for CS?


----------



## DBall

Even though i'm in FL today, I acquired a surrogate mailer... it's leaving today. :tu

DC: wtf/wheredidmyfrontporchgoholycrap.


----------



## smokeyscotch

Foxtrot, this is smokey raptor. 
Requesting permission to engage.

Foxtrot, never mind. 
smokey raptor's finger slipped. 
Missiles fired! 
I repeat Missiles Fired. 
I'm gettin the hell outta Dodge.


----------



## freakygar

You are so f ed you have no idea! 
:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Today we ride like 100!

Mount up fellas


----------



## mikeyj23

DBall said:


> Even though i'm in FL today, I acquired a surrogate mailer... it's leaving today. :tu
> 
> DC: wtf/wheredidmyfrontporchgoholycrap.


Wow! I didn't know you could get custom DCs - you must be a pimp.


----------



## smokeyscotch

St. Lou Stu said:


> Today we ride like 100!
> 
> Mount up fellas


:r Somehow, that is not what I thought we would be riding.

Too Late now!! FIRE INTHE HOLE!!!


----------



## freakygar

EXACTLY! I want one that's like yours. Got an extra for me?

All the best,
Al



smokeyscotch said:


> :r Somehow, that is not what I thought we would be riding.
> 
> Too Late now!! FIRE INTHE HOLE!!!


----------



## LordOfWu

St. Lou Stu said:


> Today we ride like 100!
> 
> Mount up fellas


Now that's just funny!

:r:r:r

no time for the target to circle the wagons now, the horses are out of the pen and damage is ensuing!

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## The Dakotan

St. Lou Stu said:


> Today we ride like 100!
> 
> Mount up fellas


LoL! Tim, you are a funny man.


----------



## Conch Republican

DBall said:


> Even though i'm in FL today, I acquired a surrogate mailer... it's leaving today. :tu
> 
> DC: wtf/wheredidmyfrontporchgoholycrap.


:tpd::tpd::tpd: We must have sent ours out at the same time!! Muhahahahahahahahahahaha:mn:mn


----------



## hk3

*My Missiles are up and going! Lock and load MF'ers!*


----------



## aldukes

I sent mine out.

DC: badgerbadgerbadger


----------



## Conch Republican

Have to correct mine DC#: http://www.shirtaday.com/


----------



## shilala

aldukes said:


> I sent mine out.
> 
> DC: badgerbadgerbadger


You oughta turn that on while you're listening to the Doors.
It's quite a trippy mix.


----------



## SmokeyJoe

The deed is done! My contribution is in the air... heh heh heh.


----------



## Seanohue

Loaded into the RHIT mailroom cannon  Impact in T-Minus 2 days!


----------



## shaggy

i thought this was landing today.......blah blah blah
:r


----------



## SteveDMatt

My missile was fired.

DC #youregonnaneedabigcooler


----------



## BarneyBandMan

Bomb are heavy. Bomb are gone.

"Today i have good news und I have bad news...........:gn:gn:gn* Earschplittenloudenboomer" *


----------



## TimButz2

The order has been given The NY Fighter Bomber Squadron is cleared ofr take off:

Squadron is airborn enroute to its target:

View attachment 17520


Missiles have been launched:

View attachment 17521


Results:

View attachment 17522


DC#: 0306 :gn:gn:gn:gn:fu:fu:fu:fu:mn:mn:mn:mn

Your are going to need a new zipcode after this on: :chk


----------



## hurricane6

It's away!! DC#hurricanesacomin' :tu


----------



## tzaddi

*"So it is written, So let it be done!"*

*It has been done.*​


----------



## dantzig

Captain Dantzig reporting. Missiles have been deployed and are in route to the target. May God have mercy on his soul.

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Deucer

Package sent. DC# 

This is going to be great!


----------



## shilala

You people are out of your minds.


----------



## CigarMonkel

shilala said:


> You people are out of your minds.


look what you started.... THE FORUM HAS GONE NUTS!!! RIOTS IN THE STREETS


----------



## baglorious

CigarMonkel said:


> look what you started.... THE FORUM HAS GONE NUTS!!! RIOTS IN THE STREETS


DOGS AND CATS LIVING TOGETHER... MASS HYSTERIA!!!


----------



## bobarian

:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk:chk


----------



## shilala

This is so much fun.
I'm in awe. When this stuff comes whistling in, it's gonna be otherworldly.


----------



## MithShrike

Unexpected overtime at work means my contribution shall arrive a little late. Good thing the Shrike can travel through time...


----------



## hk3

I think the mail people are gonna be pissed!


----------



## shilala

Update:
We have another player.
KASR is in.
Here's the updated list of participants...
shilala
Ron1YY	
The Dakotan
txdyna65 
Aladdin Sane
smokeyscotch
baglorious
TimButz2
bobarian
Major Captain Silly
smokin5
tedrodgerscpa
jjirons69
sailchaser
scubasteven9
MithShrike
SmokeyJoe
SteveDMatt
dantzig
seanohue
BarneyBandMan
ahc4353
jonny0783
LordOfWu
St. Lou Stu
aldukes
Nabinger16
tzaddi
hk3
hurricane6
Conch Republican
Dball
Darrell
Mr. Maduro
field
Deucer
massphatness
KASR
Thanks everybody for making this something very special.
I'm honored to be associated with all of you.


----------



## replicant_argent

Sweet Mother of God, I hope the man's wife has life insurance on him.







And smokes a lot of cigars.










:r He deserves it, and this is gonna bury his ass!


----------



## smokin5

Gawd, I think I need a cigarette after this one!:ss


----------



## massphatness

Can you smell the carnage in the air? By now, the target must be hearing the far off hum of the massive death machine headed their way. Do you think they have a clue? Do you think they suspect for a moment? Somewhere some knuckle dragging stogie sucker is about to get lit up like a 4th of July display. The blast wave's gonna be felt coast to coast and pole to pole.

I'm a tiny bit aroused ... gotta go.


----------



## Ron1YY

shilala said:


> Update:
> We have another player.
> KASR is in.
> Here's the updated list of participants...
> shilala
> Ron1YY
> The Dakotan
> txdyna65
> Aladdin Sane
> smokeyscotch
> baglorious
> TimButz2
> bobarian
> Major Captain Silly
> smokin5
> tedrodgerscpa
> jjirons69
> sailchaser
> scubasteven9
> MithShrike
> SmokeyJoe
> SteveDMatt
> dantzig
> seanohue
> BarneyBandMan
> ahc4353
> jonny0783
> LordOfWu
> St. Lou Stu
> aldukes
> Nabinger16
> tzaddi
> hk3
> hurricane6
> Conch Republican
> Dball
> Darrell
> Mr. Maduro
> field
> Deucer
> massphatness
> KASR
> Thanks everybody for making this something very special.
> I'm honored to be associated with all of you.


Good GOD!!!!!! This is like a who's who list of sick sadistic bombers!!!!! For a fact, I've had my Arse handed to me by alot of these guys, and some of them more than once!!! I almost feel bad for the Gorilla on the receiving end of this...........Almost :r :mn :gn :hn

Ron


----------



## Major Captain Silly

Ron1YY said:


> Good GOD!!!!!! This is like a who's who list of sick sadistic bombers!!!!! For a fact, I've had my Arse handed to me by alot of these guys, and some of them more than once!!! I almost feel bad for the Gorilla on the receiving end of this...........Almost :r :mn :gn :hn
> 
> Ron


Ron,

Did you send your bomb in a Volkswagon?

MCS


----------



## Ron1YY

Major Captain Silly said:


> Ron,
> 
> Did you send your bomb in a Volkswagon?
> 
> MCS


Sure did!!!! The VolksWagon Van!!!!! :tu

Ron


----------



## sailchaser

Ron1YY said:


> Good GOD!!!!!! This is like a who's who list of sick sadistic bombers!!!!! For a fact, I've had my Arse handed to me by alot of these guys, and some of them more than once!!! I almost feel bad for the Gorilla on the receiving end of this...........Almost :r :mn :gn :hn
> 
> Ron


Face it Ron you love seeing all the damage you live for it ,by the way thanks for the invite I like it to



Major Captain Silly said:


> Ron,
> 
> Did you send your bomb in a Volkswagon?
> 
> MCS


I just saw a plane going by over head from the air base 
:gn:hn:gn:hn


----------



## shilala

massphatness said:


> Can you smell the carnage in the air? By now, the target must be hearing the far off hum of the massive death machine headed their way. Do you think they have a clue? Do you think they suspect for a moment? Somewhere some knuckle dragging stogie sucker is about to get lit up like a 4th of July display. The blast wave's gonna be felt coast to coast and pole to pole.
> 
> I'm a tiny bit aroused ... gotta go.


Hey Vin, can you imagine how much work is gonna be involved in taking pictures and banding cigars and writing thank you's?
It'll take one guy three weeks. hehehehehehehehehehehehehe
He'll need to hire a secretary.


----------



## CigarMonkel

shilala said:


> Hey Vin, can you imagine how much work is gonna be involved in taking pictures and banding cigars and writing thank you's?
> It'll take one guy three weeks. hehehehehehehehehehehehehe
> He'll need to hire a secretary.


heh maybe Craig shoulda sent HIM the camera he sent me :r.


----------



## mike32312

This is going to be so sweet. Can't wait to see the devastation on so poor lucky bastagesss. Way to go guys. :ss :tu


----------



## tzaddi

CigarMonkel said:


> heh maybe Craig shoulda sent HIM the camera he sent me :r.


I took photos of the pay load before it was packed. I figured it would make the SOTL, err I mean BOTL job easier.


----------



## shilala

tzaddi said:


> I took photos of the pay load before it was packed. I figured it would make the SOTL, err I mean BOTL job easier.


I should have, but I didn't.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

tzaddi said:


> I took photos of the pay load before it was packed. I figured it would make the SOTL, err I mean BOTL job easier.


I cannot believe that YOU took PHOTOS.
un-imagineable......... well...... not really.


----------



## hk3

Tomorrow is the BIG day! Im pretty excited to hear the stories this person is going to tell..... Hope they have plenty of space.... (wink wink!)
And a friend in the business for reconstuction of their house!


----------



## freakygar

My bombs been jacked!!!! 

It looks like OTSP (Old "Turtle" Sailor Post) has hi-jacked my bomb!!!

I just checked and it's not due to arrive till MONDAY!!!

Old Sailor, I know I have been busting you pretty hard lately about your long deliveries but this is uncalled for. To intentionally hijack a mans bomb to delay it's arrival is just uncalled for.

Al


----------



## massphatness

200+ posts in a non-banter bombing thread ... CS record?

Tick tock ... :mn

:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn:gn


----------



## hk3

Mines a cummin first class speedy delivery!


----------



## txdyna65

We had a major lift off from Texas yesterday

This poor bastage wont know what to do when all these packages start arriving :r


----------



## rack04

massphatness said:


> 200+ posts in a non-banter bombing thread ... CS record?


Not even close. :tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116870


----------



## freakygar

The calm before the storm. 
:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## drunkensailor

This suspense is killing me.


----------



## BigVito

drunkensailor said:


> This suspense is killing me.


:tpd:


----------



## Zero Impact

BigVito said:


> :tpd:


:tpd:

I can't wait to see pictures and see the response from the target!


----------



## shilala

:tpd:


Zero Impact said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures and see the response from the target!


----------



## tzaddi

Zero Impact said:


> :tpd:
> 
> I can't wait to see pictures and see the response from the target!


Well alrighty then I will start posting photos. 

Here is a photo of my package that went out yesterday. This shows the bottom of the package. The area I blacked out was to cover the avatar of the person that is the object of our affection.


----------



## shilala

tzaddi said:


> Well alrighty then I will start posting photos.
> 
> Here is a photo of my package that went out yesterday. This shows the bottom of the package. The area I blacked out was to cover the avatar of the person that is the object of our affection.


I hope that doesn't go to Mexico by mistake. :cb


----------



## hk3

What a great picture! Tomorrow is never going to get here!

:ss:ss:ss:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Eternal Rider

:ss Someone is going to be smoking and having a party soon.:bl


----------



## CigarMonkel

shilala said:


> I hope that doesn't go to Mexico by mistake. :cb


:r:r:tpd: i wonder what would happen to it. Do you think they would open it or sit there listening to ticking?


----------



## MithShrike

Ye stuffs hath been dispatched forth.

DC: Muahahahahahahaha!


----------



## LordOfWu

This must be what Santa feels like just before the kids wake up on Christmas morning...lucky guy!


----------



## rack04

Outlook does not look good. I fear the worst.


----------



## BigVito

:r:tu


----------



## massphatness

Eternal Rider said:


> Someone is going to be smoking and having a party soon.


Someone *really* deserves it ...


----------



## sailchaser

The clock goes

tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock tick tock



then


----------



## The Dakotan

I have a feeling a lot of these will land tomorrow. :ss


----------



## Conch Republican

Tzaddi - your photog skills need work - big SHADOW on the bottom of the box...it resembles spraypain from MSPaint. :ss

This thing would be big enough to warm St8edge!!:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Conch Republican

shilala said:


> Update:
> We have another player.
> KASR is in.
> Here's the updated list of participants...
> shilala
> Ron1YY
> The Dakotan
> txdyna65
> Aladdin Sane
> smokeyscotch
> baglorious
> TimButz2
> bobarian
> Major Captain Silly
> smokin5
> tedrodgerscpa
> jjirons69
> sailchaser
> scubasteven9
> MithShrike
> SmokeyJoe
> SteveDMatt
> dantzig
> seanohue
> BarneyBandMan
> ahc4353
> jonny0783
> LordOfWu
> St. Lou Stu
> aldukes
> Nabinger16
> tzaddi
> hk3
> hurricane6
> Conch Republican
> Dball
> Darrell
> Mr. Maduro
> field
> Deucer
> massphatness
> KASR
> Thanks everybody for making this something very special.
> I'm honored to be associated with all of you.


Shilala - I can't believe you posted the list here!! I mean, what if the person finds out who bombed them? :ss


----------



## sailchaser

Conch Republican said:


> Shilala - I can't believe you posted the list here!! I mean, what if the person finds out who bombed them? :ss


At least all the people on the list can sleep tonight
others oh well


----------



## str8edg

Conch Republican said:


> Tzaddi - your photog skills need work - big SHADOW on the bottom of the box...it resembles spraypain from MSPaint. :ss
> 
> This thing would be big enough to warm st8edg!!:ss:ss:ss


That would be great... getting kind of chilly!!!

This is such a cool thing... I can't wait to see the carnage unfold!!!


----------



## Ron1YY

shilala said:


> Update:
> We have another player.
> KASR is in.
> Here's the updated list of participants...
> shilala
> Ron1YY
> The Dakotan
> txdyna65
> Aladdin Sane
> smokeyscotch
> baglorious
> TimButz2
> bobarian
> Major Captain Silly
> smokin5
> tedrodgerscpa
> jjirons69
> sailchaser
> scubasteven9
> MithShrike
> SmokeyJoe
> SteveDMatt
> dantzig
> seanohue
> BarneyBandMan
> ahc4353
> jonny0783
> LordOfWu
> St. Lou Stu
> aldukes
> Nabinger16
> tzaddi
> hk3
> hurricane6
> Conch Republican
> Dball
> Darrell
> Mr. Maduro
> field
> Deucer
> massphatness
> KASR
> Thanks everybody for making this something very special.
> I'm honored to be associated with all of you.





Ron1YY said:


> Good GOD!!!!!! This is like a who's who list of sick sadistic bombers!!!!! For a fact, I've had my Arse handed to me by alot of these guys, and some of them more than once!!! I almost feel bad for the Gorilla on the receiving end of this...........Almost :r :mn :gn :hn
> 
> Ron


I was WRONG!!!!!!! Wait for it guys.....One more wants IN!!!!!!!

Ron


----------



## massphatness

Conch Republican said:


> Shilala - I can't believe you posted the list here!! I mean, what if the person finds out who bombed them? :ss


And they're gonna do what? Against *THIS* army? Puleez ...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

See what happens when u work more and post less, how did I miss out on a group bomb
Yall have fun.:tu


----------



## Conch Republican

massphatness said:


> And they're gonna do what? Against *THIS* army? Puleez ...


Yeah, good call - there aint no gettin up from this!:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


----------



## Old Sailor

What did ya use to send these....snails...ya say my pkgs are slow:r


----------



## smokeyscotch

I wonder what Ground Zero is going to look like. Man, I am excited. :chk


----------



## CigarMonkel

only half a day away from complete devistation!


----------



## MithShrike

Conch Republican said:


> Yeah, good call - there aint no gettin up from this!:mn:mn:mn:mn:mn


This is more than an army, this is full out nuclear war. This is the best of the best giving out. We are legion!

:bl


----------



## hk3

HK3 reporting in for duty! We should be anticipating some sites of destruction throughout the day. Patiently waiting..........


----------



## snkbyt

have had a bummer of a week, need a distraction & this should do
I'm in


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Radio traffic intercepted from the local mail truck.......

" dubyah tee eff chuck, we're gonna need a bigger truck today" "over"


----------



## shilala

oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy oh boy


----------



## Ron1YY

This is going to be GREAT!!!!! Last run took a few days to deliver it all....This will probably take all WEEK!!!!!!


Ron


----------



## hk3

Let me know when you hear the sirens............... from the air-raid!


----------



## drunkensailor

I can't believe it. The last thing I do at night and the first thing I do in the morning is read this thread. I can't wait to see this thing go off.


----------



## shilala

Ron1YY said:


> This is going to be GREAT!!!!! Last run took a few days to deliver it all....This will probably take all WEEK!!!!!!
> 
> Ron


I bet a big hunk will arrive today and most will arrive tomorrow.
A few stragglers Monday and maybe Tuesday.
It'll be a lot of entertainment.


----------



## snkbyt

off to the PO.................hope he has anti-venom (not)


----------



## rack04

Tick-Tock, Tick-Tock.........BOOOOM.


----------



## The Dakotan

snkbyt said:


> off to the PO.................hope he has anti-venom (not)


Alex is in this now?!?!?!?! Yikes!! :hn:hn:hn Things just got even more interesting. 



rack04 said:


> Tick-Tock, Tick-Tock.........BOOOOM.


You aren't just-a-kiddin.


----------



## St. Lou Stu

Arrival at Unit, March 14, 2008, 4:58 am,

Lurking in the shadows, over.


----------



## LordOfWu

Man, I don't know if I can go to work today...today and tomorrow could become a national day of remembrance for the wickedest, sickest bomb run in cigar bombing history...I love it!!!

:gn:gn:gn


----------



## Munkey

Someone said that everyone on the list was safe? How do you know? I'm not on the list, but it occured to me that the target may have wanted to play and was given false target info to keep them off the scent. LMAO.

SO, all of you patting yourselves on the back could be the target. Hmmm.... Just a little food for thought. Can't wait to see the carnage. I sat this one out, but be assured I'm all in on the next one.


----------



## Bear

Munkey said:


> Someone said that everyone on the list was safe? How do you know? I'm not on the list, but it occured to me that the target may have wanted to play and was given false target info to keep them off the scent. LMAO.
> 
> SO, all of you patting yourselves on the back could be the target. Hmmm.... Just a little food for thought. Can't wait to see the carnage. I sat this one out, but be assured I'm all in on the next one.


:r THAT would be classic!!!
:chk

Can't wait to see these land!


----------



## Ron1YY

Munkey said:


> Someone said that everyone on the list was safe? How do you know? I'm not on the list, but it occured to me that the target may have wanted to play and was given false target info to keep them off the scent. LMAO.
> 
> SO, all of you patting yourselves on the back could be the target. Hmmm.... Just a little food for thought. Can't wait to see the carnage. I sat this one out, but be assured I'm all in on the next one.


That would have been funny as hell. The best one I .....I mean someone ever pulled off was to send a bomb with no note and put another members addy as the return address to start a war :ss

Ron


----------



## taltos

Ron, I noticed that one of the newbies in the top forum knew enough not to give you his address. I will have to get in on the next mass bomb attack.


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> That would have been funny as hell. The best one I .....I mean someone ever pulled off was to send a bomb with no note and put another members addy as the return address to start a war :ss
> 
> Ron


Ron, are you talking about yourself in the third person again?!?!? Why do I have a feeling that you are the sicko that put someone else's address. :ss

Yeah, some of the newer guys need to revisit the war threads from last year. Let's see ... it started with Indiana vs. Texas. then Texas vs. Florida vs. Indiana. THEN Florida (and allies) vs. Michigan (and allies). It was a great year!!


----------



## Ron1YY

The Dakotan said:


> Ron, are you talking about yourself in the third person again?!?!? Why do I have a feeling that you are the sicko that put someone else's address. :ss
> 
> Yeah, some of the newer guys need to revisit the war threads from last year. Let's see ... it started with Indiana vs. Texas. then Texas vs. Florida vs. Indiana. THEN Florida (and allies) vs. Michigan (and allies). It was a great year!!


Maybe on the first part :tu :r

Without a doubt on the second part!!!!!! It had to be one of the best war years ever. What was it, 4 separate war threads going at once???? I'll find out and edit this

Ron

Yep, Found them!!!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108622&highlight=texas

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=109423&highlight=texas

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116870&highlight=texas

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117067&highlight=texas


----------



## The Dakotan

Ron1YY said:


> Maybe on the first part :tu :r
> 
> Without a doubt on the second part!!!!!! It had to be one of the best war years ever. What was it, 4 separate war threads going at once???? I'll find out and edit this
> 
> Ron
> 
> Yep, Found them!!!!!
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=108622&highlight=texas
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=109423&highlight=texas
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=116870&highlight=texas
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=117067&highlight=texas


Man that was fun!!!!! I'll never forget what Brent sent you. That was crazy!!!!

But this poor soul will be in far worse shape after we're done with him. haha.


----------



## baglorious

There's some local postman that is really pissed right now. End of the week (almost)... hoping for a light friday...

And 20+ ***damn packages for one address? WTF???


I can just see him or her muttering under his breath all morning, as he keeps having to move 20 packages out of his way.

Sorry, postman guy!

Our bad.


----------



## shilala

Munkey said:


> Someone said that everyone on the list was safe? How do you know? I'm not on the list, but it occured to me that the target may have wanted to play and was given false target info to keep them off the scent. LMAO.
> 
> SO, all of you patting yourselves on the back could be the target. Hmmm.... Just a little food for thought. Can't wait to see the carnage. I sat this one out, but be assured I'm all in on the next one.


That would be pure evil genius, wouldn't it?
I like the way you think.
So that narrows it down to one guy it couldn't be, and that's me.
Or is it?
Geez, now _I'm_ confused. What were we talking about?


----------



## scoot

shilala said:


> That would be pure evil genius, wouldn't it?
> I like the way you think.
> So that narrows it down to one guy it couldn't be, and that's me.
> Or is it?
> Geez, now _I'm_ confused. What were we talking about?


I would love it if everyone else decided to hit you instead. That would be too fitting...:cb


----------



## shilala

What if he went away this weekend?
Did anybody check up on his schedule? We'd look like a real bunch of doofs if we have to sit here for a week till he gets home from New Guinea. *crosseyed and stupid looking*


----------



## shilala

shilala said:


> What if he went away this weekend?
> Did anybody check up on his schedule? We'd look like a real bunch of doofs if we have to sit here for a week till he gets home from New Guinea. *crosseyed and stupid looking*


It could possibly just be my ploy to supply the troops with cigars. 
That'd be cool. I don't think anyone would even be too jacked at me. :bn


----------



## tedrodgerscpa

Munkey said:


> Someone said that everyone on the list was safe? How do you know? I'm not on the list, but it occured to me that the target may have wanted to play and was given false target info to keep them off the scent. LMAO.
> 
> SO, all of you patting yourselves on the back could be the target. Hmmm.... Just a little food for thought. Can't wait to see the carnage. I sat this one out, but be assured I'm all in on the next one.


I guess you'd have to ask someone on the list :tu

As for me, I don't remember _who_ the target is... maybe...


----------



## rack04

Munkey said:


> Someone said that everyone on the list was safe? How do you know? I'm not on the list, but it occured to me that the target may have wanted to play and was given false target info to keep them off the scent. LMAO.
> 
> SO, all of you patting yourselves on the back could be the target. Hmmm.... Just a little food for thought. Can't wait to see the carnage. I sat this one out, but be assured I'm all in on the next one.


I wouldn't think that was funny. We're talking severe firepower here. :tu


----------



## tzaddi

Munkey said:


> Someone said that everyone on the list was safe? How do you know? I'm not on the list, but it occured to me that the target may have wanted to play and was given false target info to keep them off the scent. LMAO.
> 
> SO, all of you patting yourselves on the back could be the target. Hmmm.... Just a little food for thought. Can't wait to see the carnage. I sat this one out, but be assured I'm all in on the next one.


You know now that I come to think of it all of the PMs about this "bombing run" from shilala to me where just ddressed to me according to the PM header. Yeah I know he could have blind CCed all of the others but why would he do that with the entire list of people listed in the thread...

On the other hand Munkey, if that is your real name, it may just be a case of the kid looking through the window at the cool party wishing he could come in and play.:r


----------



## TripleF

OK.........................You killed me you rotten scoundrels......see the black eye you gave me...

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144080

I give . You Win. UNCLE....UNCLE.......UNCLE.......


----------



## tzaddi

fishforfree said:


> OK.........................You killed me you rotten scoundrels......see the black eye you gave me...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144080
> 
> I give . You Win. UNCLE....UNCLE.......UNCLE.......


By the time this it is over the sound of "Uncle" will echo throughout Florida...perhaps "Great-Uncle" or "Great Scott":r would better fit the bill.


----------



## MithShrike

fishforfree said:


> OK.........................You killed me you rotten scoundrels......see the black eye you gave me...
> 
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144080
> 
> I give . You Win. UNCLE....UNCLE.......UNCLE.......


It ain't over till it's over.


----------



## shilala

I'm giggling like an idiot. 
OOoo we got him good!!!!


----------



## shilala

Oh yeah, I needed to update the 20 man roster...
Our 20 men are:
shilala
Ron1YY	
The Dakotan
txdyna65 
Aladdin Sane
smokeyscotch
baglorious
TimButz2
bobarian
Major Captain Silly
smokin5
tedrodgerscpa
jjirons69
sailchaser
scubasteven9
MithShrike
SmokeyJoe
SteveDMatt
dantzig
seanohue
BarneyBandMan
ahc4353
jonny0783
LordOfWu
St. Lou Stu
aldukes
Nabinger16
tzaddi
hk3
hurricane6
Conch Republican
Dball
Darrell
Mr. Maduro
field
Deucer
massphatness
KASR
snkbyt


----------



## smokeyscotch

shilala said:


> Oh yeah, I needed to update the 20 man roster...
> Our 20 men are:
> shilala
> Ron1YY
> The Dakotan
> txdyna65
> Aladdin Sane
> smokeyscotch
> baglorious
> TimButz2
> bobarian
> Major Captain Silly
> smokin5
> tedrodgerscpa
> jjirons69
> sailchaser
> scubasteven9
> MithShrike
> SmokeyJoe
> SteveDMatt
> dantzig
> seanohue
> BarneyBandMan
> ahc4353
> jonny0783
> LordOfWu
> St. Lou Stu
> aldukes
> Nabinger16
> tzaddi
> hk3
> hurricane6
> Conch Republican
> Dball
> Darrell
> Mr. Maduro
> field
> Deucer
> massphatness
> KASR
> snkbyt


Gorilla Math even in bombers.:ss
Classic Club Stogie.:tu


----------



## snkbyt

The Dakotan said:


> Alex is in this now?!?!?!?! Yikes!! :hn:hn:hn Things just got even more interesting.
> .


sorry just couldn't just watch..............I had to play


----------



## Munkey

tzaddi said:


> You know now that I come to think of it all of the PMs about this "bombing run" from shilala to me where just ddressed to me according to the PM header. Yeah I know he could have blind CCed all of the others but why would he do that with the entire list of people listed in the thread...
> 
> On the other hand Munkey, if that is your real name, it may just be a case of the kid looking through the window at the cool party wishing he could come in and play.:r


I see I was right. LMFAO

Awesome job, I salute everyone who is playing. As for looking in the window at the cool party wishing I could play... Let's just say I have other assignments. 'nuff said.

Can't wait to see the pix.


----------



## freakygar

A day never to be forgotten!!!

Hell, I think it's gonna be more like a WEEK not to be forgotten!!
:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

Munkey said:


> I see I was right. LMFAO
> 
> Awesome job, I salute everyone who is playing. As for looking in the window at the cool party wishing I could play... Let's just say I have other assignments. 'nuff said.
> 
> Can't wait to see the pix.


If I remember correctly, I have another assignment also...........

Ron


----------



## TimButz2

Ron1YY said:


> If I remember correctly, I have another assignment also...........
> 
> Ron


Already Ron, geez do you ever rest:r


----------



## Ron1YY

TimButz2 said:


> Already Ron, geez do you ever rest:r


Nope :r I'll get all the rest I need after I'm dead!!!!! Between now and then.....I have evil work to do :mn :r

Ron


----------



## Ron1YY

Ron1YY said:


> Duely noted :ss
> 
> Some people just have to learn on there own..............
> 
> Ron


That's all I'm going to say............

Ron


----------



## shilala

Ron1YY said:


> That's all I'm going to say............
> 
> Ron


Let the dust settle, you crazy bastage!!!!
I'm starting to think you love this stuff. 
Just so you know, it took me two hours to get your bombage in my wine coolers. I removed two garbage bags full of cigars to make room.
I had to put all those cigars in ziplock baggies and made a list of all that stuff so I could have a garage sale.
That took me all morning.
I'm still not done. 
Today I'm going to go smoke one of those Fuente's. I have a real soft spot for those babies. I'll be thinking of you while it's burning. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

Ron1YY said:


> That's all I'm going to say..........Ron


just remember our conversation...................& what you're to do


----------



## tzaddi

shilala said:


> Let the dust settle, you crazy bastage!!!!
> I'm starting to think you love this stuff.
> Just so you know, it took me two hours to get your bombage in my wine coolers. I removed two garbage bags full of cigars to make room.
> I had to put all those cigars in ziplock baggies and made a list of all that stuff so I could have a garage sale.
> That took me all morning.
> I'm still not done.
> Today I'm going to go smoke one of those Fuente's. I have a real soft spot for those babies. I'll be thinking of you while it's burning. :tu


As the dust begins to settle upon this episode I would like to PM you with some ideas for out next candidate  We shouldn't rest on our laurels and it is never too soon to plan for the next one. 

It is important to keep our morale up and remain battle ready.


----------



## Nabinger16

tzaddi said:


> As the dust begins to settle upon this episode I would like to PM you with some ideas for out next candidate  We shouldn't rest on our laurels and it is never too soon to plan for the next one.
> 
> It is important to keep our morale up and remain battle ready.


Round two... New Target... Locked and loaded Sir. Just give me a target!!!! 
YEAH YEAH YEAH COME GET SOME!!!!!! :mn


----------



## rack04

Nabinger16 said:


> Round two... New Target... Locked and loaded Sir. Just give me a target!!!!
> YEAH YEAH YEAH COME GET SOME!!!!!! :mn


:cp You people are mad.


----------



## shilala

tzaddi said:


> As the dust begins to settle upon this episode I would like to PM you with some ideas for out next candidate  We shouldn't rest on our laurels and it is never too soon to plan for the next one.
> 
> It is important to keep our morale up and remain battle ready.


Let's give this one a week or so to settle and we'll go from there.
I have an agressive campaign of my own developing and I need to get that done first. 
I gotta get these MHbeads off the ground, too.
I think I might ask you to take a look at them once I get them harnessed.
They're still running away from me.


----------



## malinois1

Looks like you guys are having way too much fun! :ss


----------



## TimButz2

snkbyt said:


> just remember our conversation...................& what you're to do


Oh No!!!!! The evil dynamic duo are plotting again, look out brothers.


----------



## Major Captain Silly

tzaddi said:


> As the dust begins to settle upon this episode I would like to PM you with some ideas for out next candidate  We shouldn't rest on our laurels and it is never too soon to plan for the next one.
> 
> It is important to keep our morale up and remain battle ready.


I would like to volunteer for duty.

MCS


----------



## The Dakotan

Nabinger16 said:


> Round two... New Target... Locked and loaded Sir. Just give me a target!!!!
> YEAH YEAH YEAH COME GET SOME!!!!!! :mn





Major Captain Silly said:


> I would like to volunteer for duty.
> 
> MCS





rack04 said:


> :cp You people are mad.


For the record Justin, these are just two of my Hoosier BOTL. :ss Yes, we are madddd!!!!!!


----------



## snkbyt

TimButz2 said:


> Oh No!!!!! The evil dynamic duo are plotting again, look out brothers.


What? what have we done? (evil laugh)


----------



## TimButz2

snkbyt said:


> What? what have we done? (evil laugh)


Your Always the innocent one Alex.


----------



## Ron1YY

snkbyt said:


> just remember our conversation...................& what you're to do


This one is different, I need to take care of something.....I've been plotting for a short while :ss :mn

You'll figure it out. doesn't have to do with our conversation 

Ron


----------



## SmokeyJoe

Ron1YY said:


> This one is different, I need to take care of something.....I've been plotting for a short while :ss :mn
> 
> You'll figure it out. doesn't have to do with our conversation
> 
> Ron


Got the taste of blood and want some more, eh?


----------



## Ron1YY

SmokeyJoe said:


> Got the taste of blood and want some more, eh?


Come on Joe :ss You know us :tu :ss

Ron


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> Come on Joe :ss You know us :tu :ss
> 
> Ron


We do know you and that is what scares me.


----------



## dantzig

I'm in for another one of these, whenever it happens or whoever is chosen to be the victim :tu


----------



## jonny0783

dantzig said:


> I'm in for another one of these, whenever it happens or whoever is chosen to be the victim :tu


After seeing the half of what FFF has got I pitty the person who gets chosen for one of these.

Jon:ss


----------



## Ron1YY

reggiebuckeye said:


> We do know you and that is what scares me.


You're safe Reggie :tu :ss

I have to change someone's opinion..........

Ron


----------



## TimButz2

Ron1YY said:


> You're safe Reggie :tu :ss
> 
> I have to change someone's opinion..........
> 
> Ron


This sounds very ominous...I feel sorry for who ever it is.


----------



## Deucer

I'm in for another round, whenever you want to drop some more ordnance.


----------



## gocowboys

Ron1YY said:


> You're safe Reggie :tu :ss
> 
> I have to change someone's opinion..........
> 
> Ron


I know I am safe, especially after I was used as a tool of destruction. I fear for other people here. I am scared for them.


----------



## tzaddi

* Arrival at Unit, March 15, 2008, 4:34 am, DUNEDIN, FL 34698
Processed, March 15, 2008, 2:49 am, TAMPA, FL 33605
Processed, March 12, 2008, 6:46 pm, REDDING, CA 96049
Acceptance, March 12, 2008, 2:11 pm, REDDING, CA 96001*
********************************************************​


----------



## TripleF

For those of you who still don't know who the demolished gorilla is, it's me. Yes sir.....I got lambasted by some of Club Stogie's finest...

Here's my posts with pics!

Day One:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144080

Day Two:
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=144270


----------



## Aladdin Sane

Day three and four are not far behind!! :tu


----------



## shilala

Aladdin Sane said:


> Day three and four are not far behind!! :tu


He's lucky that Sunday is a day of rest. I don't think the poor old boy could take much more.


----------



## hk3

We Need Better Photos!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sailchaser

Ron1YY said:


> You're safe Reggie :tu :ss
> 
> I have to change someone's opinion..........
> 
> Ron


Ron I'm in for another round it's America and we have the right to change others opinions:tu


----------



## tzaddi

I just wanted to post here today only to state that *shilala* is a wise man. By choosing FishForFree he has shown that his vision is only equalled by the fullness of his heart.:tu

Thanks for the lesson in true generosity.


----------



## shilala

Thanks for the kind words, Richard.
All the credit goes to the gentlemen who so generously opened their hearts and their humidors.
All I did was focus the love I knew was there and aimed it at Scott. It was kinda like using a magnifying glass to fry ants, cept it was a fish. 


tzaddi said:


> I just wanted to post here today only to state that *shilala* is a wise man. By choosing FishForFree he has shown that his vision is only equalled by the fullness of his heart.:tu
> 
> Thanks for the lesson in true generosity.


----------



## TimButz2

shilala said:


> Thanks for the kind words, Richard.
> All the credit goes to the gentlemen who so generously opened their hearts and their humidors.
> All I did was focus the love I knew was there and aimed it at Scott. It was kinda like using a magnifying glass to fry ants, cept it was a fish.


Well you certainly do deserve some credit Scott, you did a great job in organizing the bombing run. Kudos to all the brithers involved you all went way over the top. :tu


----------



## smokeyscotch

tzaddi said:


> I just wanted to post here today only to state that *shilala* is a wise man. By choosing FishForFree he has shown that his vision is only equalled by the fullness of his heart.:tu
> 
> Thanks for the lesson in true generosity.


Cheers to that!:tu


----------



## freakygar

smokeyscotch said:


> Cheers to that!:tu


:tpd::tpd::tpd::tpd::ss:ss:ss:ss:ss


----------



## sailchaser

tzaddi said:


> I just wanted to post here today only to state that *shilala* is a wise man. By choosing FishForFree he has shown that his vision is only equalled by the fullness of his heart.:tu
> 
> Thanks for the lesson in true generosity.


It takes the a dedicated bomb leader to pull this off and a worthy target chosen for the BOTL to make it all successful glad to be a part of the fun:tu


----------

